# B'day party tomorrow



## Rob D. (Jun 3, 2005)

So the bar that I've been working the outside grill at is hosting a b'day party tomorrow.  Last week I was told 70 people...cool, no biggie....I go in last nite to do the prep for the salads (potato, mac and coleslaw), and now it's 107 people!!!    Crazy!  I made about 30 pounds of potato salad last nite!!  At least I'll have a plate prepper for tomorrow....chicken marinating right now....Wish me luck, I really don't want to go psycho on the waitstaff.....

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 3, 2005)

same boat here Rob...my catering gig tomorrow started at 80 and is now 
at 103....I'm slicing and dicing baby!

Doing pasta salad, potato salad and beans.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 3, 2005)

Go get 'um guys!!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jun 3, 2005)

Put a camera on that slicing and dicing, add a little running commentary, and you've got episode 2 of "Capt. Morgan's Two Minute Drill...Everything you need to know about preparing a gourmet meal in 2 minutes or less."
Seriously, good luck tomorrow Rob & Capt.!


----------



## Rob D. (Jun 3, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> same boat here Rob...my catering gig tomorrow started at 80 and is now
> at 103....I'm slicing and dicing baby!
> 
> Doing pasta salad, potato salad and beans.


 
I'm gonna use my mandoline tonite to slice all the tomatoes  (maybe play some bluegrass with it #-o 

good luck cappy!

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 3, 2005)

it'll be worth it when the money starts rolling in!!! :grin:  :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 3, 2005)

Hooah! Go do that thang!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2005)

Good Luck guys.....we know you can do it!

PS   screw the pictures, ya won't have time!


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 3, 2005)

Money?  You guys do this for money? :lmao: So during my BBQ Blowout Monday, I got 6 briskets going, got 50# of chicken soaking in oil and PigPowder and a guy down the street comes over with his own brisket and asks me to cook his for him too.  I couldn't believe it!  You guys do me proud now!  And stay sober enough and awake long enough to take some pics. :!: [/url]


----------

